# Window Tinting



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

ok so ive been trying to decide if i should get my wondows tinted or not but ive decided now i would like em done, so what im wondering is can anybody recommend anywhere around the dungannon, moy, armagh area, even portadown??


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

take a run up to sprucefield, pentagon are about 2mins from there and are without doubt the best in northern ireland


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yep pentagon are the only pelple to do it!!!


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

They the ones with SupaGlass aswell aren't they?


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

i had mine done by TS autotints last night and im perfectly happy , charge a lot less than pentagon too


----------



## jayt (Aug 14, 2006)

the place at shelbourne motors are very good as well,


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

Pentagon again, had my car tinted with their light smoke supaglass a few years ago, outstanding quality.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

pentagon are the only people I know that will tint the whole window and nt leave bits around the rubbers.


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

Ciaran - Elite Tints 07745878843
He is based in Dungannon


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Ciaran - Elite Tints 07745878843
He is based in Dungannon

if he is as good at tinting windows as he is fixing alloy wheels then I would give him a VERY WIDE BIRTH!!!!!!

3 goes at painting my wheels and still they had to go to A27 to be fixed properly.


----------

